# EAS Phosphagen HP vs. Betagen



## Distortion (Jun 29, 2001)

what is the difference between these?

------------------
get bigger, stronger, faster


----------



## BroadStreet (Jun 29, 2001)

HMB=Crap, Creatine=good. You can spend your supplement money better than on those products.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2001)

*Betagen:* Contains HMB (??-hydroxy ??-methylbutyrate monohydrate) and Phosphagen brand creatine monohydrate along with the amino acids taurine and glutamine.

*Phosphagen:* Contains creatine monohydrate  and high-glycemic-index carbohydrates (NO fructose), taurine, and sodium and potassium phosphates.




------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## Distortion (Jul 2, 2001)

Whats your view on HMB? i think i'm just gona go with Phosphagen HP, you also take it

ne1 else used it

------------------
the only thing better than making muscle, is making muscle cars

<FONT COLOR="#000002" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">[Edited 1 time by Distortion on 07-02-2001 at 08:07 PM]</font>


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2001)

My view on HMB is that it's very expensive, and there is no evidence that it will do anything for humans. 

Buy the Phosphagen HP!


------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jul 2, 2001)

Eat steak and squat.

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## Arnold (Jul 3, 2001)

> *Originally posted by TheSupremeBeing:*
> Eat steak and squat.



What does eating steak and squatting have to do with HMB and Creatine?


------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## Distortion (Jul 3, 2001)

nothing, supreme just likes steak
and he likes to squat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
the only thing better than making muscle, is making muscle cars


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jul 3, 2001)

Nothing, but it'll work better.

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## Snatch518 (Jul 24, 2002)

I would go with Phosphagen, BetaGen is a lot more expensive and has 2g of creatine per serving, while phosphagen has 5.25 i think.  How and the hell are you suppose to do a loading pase with 2g of creatine per serving.  Another good choice would be load with the phosphagen and when your on your maintenence go with the BetaGen.


----------

